# Post Haircut Trauma



## yanx84 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi,

My dog oscar, a shih tzu, recently just received a long overdue haircut. Since he has been back he has not been the same dog at all. He has been crying uncontrollably and he just lays around and can never get comfortable. Constantly twitching and shaking. The groomers said he's probally going through trauma rite now cause he doesn't know whats going on. This is his second cut though and there were no problems before. He has a little cut on his foot which i wrapped up but i hardly doubt thats it...but who knows, maybe it is. Has anyone heard of such a thing and if so what can we do to help him? Your help will be greatly aprreciated.


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

*grooming trauma*

Hmmm, it's hard to say from just the little bit of info in your post, but things just don't sound quite right to me. It seems as if your dog may have been traumatized indeed!! (traumatized by a BAD grooming experience!) Seems like the groomer is awfully quick to dismiss your concerns. Perhaps you should try to check your dog ftom head to toe, looking for any other cuts, swollen or red areas, or razor/clipper burn. Be sure to check the bottom and private areas well, maybe that will give you some clue as to the problem. It is also possible that his problem has nothing to do with his recent grooming. Maybe he has an upset tummy, he may have eaten something he shouldn't have while at the grooming salon. Keep an eye on him for his appetite, and any diarrhea, or vomiting.


----------



## mom to lil buddy (Dec 17, 2006)

*post haircut trauma*

How did he do the first time he went to the groomer? Is it the same groomer?
Did you find any signs of skin trauma? Did groomer use a different shampoo than before? Hope he gets to feeling better soon. Virginia


----------



## Violetdogs (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll tell you what, I had all three of my dogs groomed yesterday, and all three are not acting right. They are extremely depressed. I had to rebath two of them, they were doused with perfume so bad it was making their eyes red. As soon as I got there to pick them up, they crouched down when the witch groomer came by. I saw her do something to another dog and I am furious! I wrote a nice long letter to the company and told them I will never return to their hell hole. When I bathed one of my dogs, he had little razor burns all over his body. These didn't show up until he was wet, otherwise I would never had known. Really check your dog over closely, they could have clipped a toenail too short, too.


----------



## the_gopher (Nov 27, 2006)

Dogs sometimes do get embaressed by a new haircut, particularly if a lot of hair is removed. However, I would probably go to your vet. Crying, twitching and shaking seems not right at all...and in my years as a groomer (no longer such however) I've never heard of any of the dogs either I or my former coworkers groomed being so traumatized. Then again we liked to make the experience as fun as possible and the worst accident in 5 years of grooming that I witnessed (outside of the occasional nail cut a tad too short...which btw never left the dog traumatized) was an older dog the owner did not warn us was epileptic, had a seizure on the table and the groomer accidently knicked his skin with the scissors...nothing too bad but we did take them RIGHT to the vet just to be safe.


----------



## AmandaWV (Jan 30, 2007)

yanx84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My dog oscar, a shih tzu, recently just received a long overdue haircut. Since he has been back he has not been the same dog at all. He has been crying uncontrollably and he just lays around and can never get comfortable. Constantly twitching and shaking. The groomers said he's probally going through trauma rite now cause he doesn't know whats going on. This is his second cut though and there were no problems before. He has a little cut on his foot which i wrapped up but i hardly doubt thats it...but who knows, maybe it is. Has anyone heard of such a thing and if so what can we do to help him? Your help will be greatly aprreciated.


As a professional dog groomer myself (over 15 years experience) I would say he was defenantly traumatized!!!! He was pushed too far in my opinion. Dogs should NEVER act like that when coming home from the groomers. Sounds like he didn't want to be groomed and was "pushed" too far. I would call your groomer and ask if he gave her trouble. This isn't right. I have a shih-tzu and when I shave her she shakes but she shakes because she is cold. You can give him some benadryl .5 for every pound he ways for anxiety. Try that and see if it works. Good luck


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Razor Burns*

When you say razor burns do you mean the clippers got to hot and burned them. Or did they shave too close the skin?


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

*razor/clipper burn*

Clipper burn can be caused by either shaving too closely or too hot of a blade.


----------

